# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Drilling custom inflow/outflow holes in acrylic tank



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone one has a good link or info on the best way to customize an acrylic tank. I saw a eheim tank that had custom inflow/outflow holes drilled into the tank and I was wondering what the was best location on a tank to install inflow/outflow holes. It will be for a wet/dry system, so maybe just the inflow and a prefilter?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone one has a good link or info on the best way to customize an acrylic tank. I saw a eheim tank that had custom inflow/outflow holes drilled into the tank and I was wondering what the was best location on a tank to install inflow/outflow holes. It will be for a wet/dry system, so maybe just the inflow and a prefilter?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

If you see my tank journal(p.s.-still trying to recreate it), I went through the same thoughts with a glass tank.

In my case I had three holes drilled in the back left corner floor of the tank.

One is the flow to the filters. One is the return from the filters. The third is a drain hole used to empty excess water from the tank.

In all cases I used PVC pipe to then move the water where I wanted it. They key is to put the pipes where you can hide them.

The drain has PVS pipe going almost to the top of the tank with several joints in it. When I fill my tank, overflowing water goes down the drain.

James Hoftiezer


----------

